# Can you help me identify these plants?



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to make sure these are not semi-aquatic plants


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First one looks like it maaaay be a type of crypt.... but don't quote me on that.

Second one again, possibly a crypt.... or a type of hygro... kind of blurry, hard to see... anyone else wanna' take a shot?

But in your first pic, the plant behind the one you don't know the name of - is it green and white? Cause it looks like it may have the white striping of a ribbon plant, which is not aquatic..... if it's just a trick of the light, ignore me, lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

See, I was gonna' say Amazon Sword at first, but then I thought the leaf stems were too long, but you're right JC, it does look like emmersed growth of a sword.

I'm still sticking with hygro for the second one.....possibly really young Hygro Corymbosa - as in before the leaves get longer??


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

holly12 said:


> First one looks like it maaaay be a type of crypt.... but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Second one again, possibly a crypt.... or a type of hygro... kind of blurry, hard to see... anyone else wanna' take a shot?
> 
> But in your first pic, the plant behind the one you don't know the name of - is it green and white? Cause it looks like it may have the white striping of a ribbon plant, which is not aquatic..... if it's just a trick of the light, ignore me, lol.


Already got it out and planted it in some dirt... Thank you though


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Marci...

The first is a variety of Amazon sword the other a type of Hygrophila. The two look like some that Petco and Petsmart sell in the growing tubes.

These are very cheap plants and personally, I haven't had much luck with them.

B


----------

